
Paperjs: scriptographer ported to javascript - th0ma5
https://github.com/paperjs/paper.js
======
snsr
The examples of work created with the Illustrator-based version here:
<http://scriptographer.org/gallery/> are hugely inspiring! I wasn't aware that
Illustrator can be programmatically expanded in this manner.

Looking forward to trying the canvas implementation tonight.

~~~
horatioplink
Illustrator has a scripting interface baked in that can use
applescript/javascript/vbscript, but I imagine scriptographer abstracts things
in a beneficial way. The adobe DOM is as depressing as the browswer's.

------
iambot
a README on the repo would be nice... #justsaying

------
th0ma5
nyan cat demo at <http://paperjs.org>

~~~
chrismealy
What is that song?! Earworm!

~~~
th0ma5
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyan_Cat>

------
rgbrgb
Can someone explain what this does or point me to an explanation?

